# More from Lago de Calima Colombia



## davholla (Oct 18, 2022)

Cricket, near Lago de Calima, Valle de Cauca, Colombia


IMG_9581_Cricket by davholla2002, on Flickr
Spider near Lago de Calima (Calima Lake),Valle de Cauca (Cauca Valley), Colombia



IMG_9576_Spider by davholla2002, on Flickr

Lizard


IMG_9605_Lizard by davholla2002, on Flickr



IMG_9604_Lizard by davholla2002, on Flickr
I guessed that this would not bite me



IMG_9596_Spider by davholla2002, on Flickr



IMG_9608_Cockroach by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 18, 2022)

Very nice shots.....


----------

